# Sundown SA-12 Dual-2 Version - Available Soon !



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

The Dual-2 SA-12s will be in stock shortly... likely within 7-14 days -- along with the second shipment of the Dual-4 version.

I've had alot of people anxiously awaiting the Dual-2 version so I thought I would let everyone know


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I can't wait to get one of the D2 models. I've heard nothing but good things about this sub Jacob.


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Glad to hear positive reviews are floating around -- they have been very popular, I can say that much!


----------

